# Urgent: Jills baby



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

So most of you know Jack Died unexpectedly yesterday Their 2nd baby from this clutch is now 3 days old (same age as the 1st baby when it died) 

I went in to the birds room to do my normal Talking to all the birds, checking food/water etc. decided even know Jill wasn't out of the nest box to have a look see on the baby and see if any other eggs hatched

the baby was pushed away up to the entry door, Jill is sitting on the other eggs, I went and got my b/f because Jill did something she's never done She actually Lunged at me - she normally does the normal swaying back and forth, and the trying to peck at you but never makes contact but she came up off the eggs and actually lunged at my face THIS is not like her at all 

So he came in and got the baby out, She/he is alive but very cold and has some food in its crop 

I need help on this young of a chick ! 3 days old (THE youngest I've ever done was a 2 week old love bird) 

I was NOT ready for a tiny baby - I have the hand feeding food , my syringe seems to be too big at the opening for a 3 day old baby my fish tank i use for a brooder is outside in the shed (it's pretty much ice cold) So i got a small box, Put several paper towels in it then put a rag over that, Layed the baby in it, Put another rag rolled like a log around him/her and Put another rag over the top of the box placed the box on my night stand under my lamp I have a small opening (NOT DIRECTLY ON THE BABY) so the heat from the lamp can get to him/her 

I no longer have the thermometer that tells me the temp in the brooder (my budgies ruined that when they chewed the cord in half) 

So as soon as I can get a hold of some one to come over and Sit with my kids, I am off to get the thermometer i need, a smaller syringe and I'm thinking i'm going to either get a small fish tank or one of those Small plastic animal cage things 

But I have questions and need answers A.S.A.P 

how often do you feed a 3 day old Baby tiel?

I know the formula is to be runny for younger babies. 

what is the temperature of the Brooder supposed to be for a 3 day old baby? 

it is winter here and its 37 degrees F outside, My house is NOT well insulated My thermostat says its 75 in my house (honestly I think thats just my hall way where the thermostat is) because I'm cold, I have my Electric heater on High, I had it shut off for the last several hours I've been cleaning my room so i got a bit warm. 


and anything else I need to know about feeding a 3 day old baby, I know how to do it, I've done it a lot just not this young! I don't even pull the ones I'm planning on hand feeding until they're 3 weeks old 

So i'm at a loss and I wasn't expecting this to happen. 

my boyfriend thinks by putting the baby in with either my Budgie Minnie who is on eggs and one Baby or even Roxy(love bird) who has one baby Will at least get him/her warm and fed until I can get some one over here to watch my kids BUT I don't want to take the chance of making them mad and them killing him/her...... I'd expect that more from Roxy (lovebird) then I would from Minnie (budgie) Minnie is very calm and sweet natured she doesn't bite us at all never has, only nibbles, I just checked on her baby too while i was in here and she wasn't feeling like moving So i started rubbing her head to see if she'd let me give her head scratches (that has never happened ever) and she let me She'd just lift her head up every now and then and nibble on my nail. Then she got up let me look, I told her Aww what a beautiful baby you have, She gave me her little chirp and went back to sitting on the baby 


So please any and all help that i can get like now would be really appreciated 

but remember I know how to hand feed - So no one needs to worry about that I've hand fed plenty of birds just not this young and it scares me to death.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You need a heating pad. Put a towel on it a big plastic container on that with a towel over it. You want it to get about 90 degrees in there. you should have Pine bedding or whatever you use for bedding in with the baby. the easiest way to feed a baby so small is with a bent spoon. The smallest you can find. You want to make the formula very thin so that the baby can digest it. You can make it thicker later.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You will need to feed every couple of hours 'till about midnight then start the feeding again at 6 am. It's pretty easy to hold your hand with you fingers curled around baby wuth his head resting on your thumb. I wish I had a picture but I don't.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I answered you on TB but Sue is right, I just kinda added to hers


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Is everything going OK so far?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

For right now i felt it was best to put her/him back in the nest box, I'm unable to get the things I have to have. to keep him/her warm the lamp and towels was not doing it I have checked on them several times in the last hour since i put him/her back and she is still sitting on him 

I am thinking it was accidental that he/she wasn't with the eggs any more Because he/she was defiantly being fed, had a full crop, But I'll be checking every so often until i go to bed, IF there is any time i go in and the baby isn't where it should be then I will pull him/her again and do the best I can with what i have on hand

It sucks these things happen on the weekend and the normal people who watch my kids when I need them to were out partying 

i can't send my b/f on his own he won't get the right things, and I dont drive So that leaves me in a tight spot,

but as of right now (well 5 mins ago when i was just in there) everything was fine and she was sitting on the baby, and she didn't lung at my face this time when I went to look like she did the 1st time tonight. That startled me because it was not normal for her.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no someone who had to do that as well and now the chick is so tame but yes sue is right how is the little one


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

as of right now She (jill) is still sitting on the baby, She was out this morning to get a bite to eat and a drink and stretch while I was in cleaning But she's diligently been sitting on the baby ever since we put it back last night 

that is what makes me think it was an accident the baby got moved, Maybe Jill got startled and jumped or ran out of the nest box, and the baby rolled with her. 

But I'm still keeping an eye on them both, I check about every 30 mins or so , I don't want to check every time i go into the room or near the room because i don't want her to stop sitting, 

but I knew in my heart she didn't do it on purpose because the baby had a full crop. So i know she was in fact taking care of him/her

Thank you all for your help and concern, I'm prepared to hand feed but like i said i wasn't prepared for a 3 day old chick late at night but I will be if it's needed again.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What a relief! I think you are right, it must have just been an accident!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I checked one more time tonight before it was their bed time (around 9ish) and she was still sitting on the baby


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wonderful...hopefully all goes well from here on!


----------

